# Plunge Base for Craftsman?



## titus7627 (Mar 11, 2011)

Have a regular base Craftsman router. Is there a place I can buy just a plunge base for it? Whats the least amount of power you would recommend for a plunge router?

Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

What's the true model number ?

=========



titus7627 said:


> Have a regular base Craftsman router. Is there a place I can buy just a plunge base for it? Whats the least amount of power you would recommend for a plunge router?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Titus7627

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## titus7627 (Mar 11, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> What's the true model number ?
> 
> =========


Model 315.17550. 

Would like to make faux panel doors out of mdf. Do you think 1hp, 25000 rpm, and 1/4 collet will be enough?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## titus7627 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome. I've never used online forums before but I can already tell this is a great community with a lot of experience.


----------



## sanart (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Matt, welcome.
I'm tempted to say...Mo Power, Mo Power. Actually the Craftsman combo, 2 hp, fixed and plunge bases are still available at $78.88...so says the Sears site. Lots of folks seem happy with it. 
HTH. 
Art.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

titus7627 said:


> Model 315.17550.
> 
> Would like to make faux panel doors out of mdf. Do you think 1hp, 25000 rpm, and 1/4 collet will be enough?
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


Hi Titus - I think I'm gonna vote for a bit more power also. Could be done in two passes with 1hp but Sears of that vintage are infamous for being difficult to get repeatable depth settings with. Could try doing it in one pass by slowing the feed rate but you have a balancing act there between feeding slow enough to get a clean cut and fast enough not to start fires.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

"Whats the least amount of power you would recommend for a plunge router?"

First, the HP ratings are not a good basis for determinimg the capability of routers as many of them are so grossly exaggerated as to be ludicrous. Use the motor's nameplate Amperage draw instead.

The minimum size depends on not only on what you plan to do with it but also how much of it you plan to do. For example, I have 9 routers in my "stable" and 8 of them are plunge or dual-base. The smallest is 5A (claimed 1hp) and the largest is 15A (claimed 3hp) with the majority in the 10-12A range. Each has its place.

You mention using one to make faux mdf panel doors but you do not mention how many doors you plan to make and whether or not this is a"one-time" kind of use. The faux panel bits I've seen end up removing quite a bit of wood. While I'd not use my 5A router for this purpose, if yours is 8A or more you should be able to make a door if you take a number of small cuts and don't try to hog lots out at once. You may get there with a 5A router with enough cuts and patience but you'd be working it mighty hard.

If I were using my Craftsman referenced above (17543), of which I have 3, I'd make it in 4 or 5 cuts. Yes, I'd be working the router pretty good and I may need to let the router cool periodically and it'd be a lot slower getting there, but I'd get there. If I was buying a router to cut a kitchen-full of doors I'd grab one of my 15A units because though I'd make 2-3 cuts to get the best finish I know I'd just plow through the wood and could make doors back-to-back without stopping.

Just my $0.02...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Matt

That's a bit light but it will do the job. but run the router at 8,000 rpm's ,the MDF will warm the bit up...at high speed..you don't need a plunge router for that type of job, you only need to go down 1/4" to 3/8" deep the norm.

Faux Raised Panel Router Bits
MLCS Raised Panel Carbide Tipped Router Bits 2

MLCS Router Speed Control and Billy Pedal Foot Switches

Router Speed Control

BUT. if you want a 2hp router that has the VS built it and 1/4" and 1/2" collets, now is the time to buy one,,for only 80.oo bucks it's hard to go wrong with that deal..see below..
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...o=2&blockType=G2&prdNo=2&i_cntr=1300722473766

=========



titus7627 said:


> Model 315.17550.
> 
> Would like to make faux panel doors out of mdf. Do you think 1hp, 25000 rpm, and 1/4 collet will be enough?
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


----------



## LinuxRandal (Mar 11, 2011)

As Jim said, it depends on how much use your going to get out of it. Generally, if your only going to have one router, then I would look at the (rated) 2 to 2 1/4 horsepower routers (Bosch 1617 series, Dewalt 618 series, etc), with multiple bases.

Now being that you have a smaller/older router, I gave my neighbor a 3 1/4 hp, Freud a couple of years back, for house sitting (relative in the hospital for a while). He uses it in the table and sometimes freehand, but uses his old Craftsman for general freehand use. My father would have done the same (gave him the same router), but I also found a deal on a Craftsman rebranded Bosch 1617 when they closed them out. Now he has the large one in the table, uses the Bosch freehand, and has his old Craftsman setup for some specific jigs.

But while budget,bargains can dictate how you work, how you work can also make you watch for bargains in certain area's.


----------



## titus7627 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. I'm looking into the bigger options for the router. I want one with a dust chute and light anyway. How about the bits for the cut. I have seen a couple on other fourms from mlcs and grizzly. They range in cutting dia from 3/4" to 1-3/8". I would like to go with the bigger one but am worried about rip-out since I am using mdf. 

Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Matt

The Craftsman router combo kit that I posted comes with the light and the dust chute as standard items plus more, the Grizzly bits work well , but the bit can chip the edges if you get in a rush but if you get one you can sand it out easy because it's MDF so to say it's not a big deal...

here's a shot of the Grizzy bit if you want to take a look at it..
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...41972d1299550527-template-guides-100_1597.jpg

===



titus7627 said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I'm looking into the bigger options for the router. I want one with a dust chute and light anyway. How about the bits for the cut. I have seen a couple on other fourms from mlcs and grizzly. They range in cutting dia from 3/4" to 1-3/8". I would like to go with the bigger one but am worried about rip-out since I am using mdf.
> 
> Thanks again for all the advice.


----------

